# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  medeno i neobično

## Paula

Hajmo van s linkovima najmedenijih pelena

http://www.cutetooshies.com.au/catalog.php?category=13

----------


## Paula

Ma nisam ju mogla ostaviti kad me tak lijepo gledala   :Grin:  

http://public.fotki.com/FiliPal/u-do...lowfleece.html

Neće nitko znati da je na muškoj guzi   :Laughing:  

MM će me   :Razz:

----------


## kloklo

Paula, ovo je nečuveno, tako ugrožavati psihu i spolnu orjentaciju jadnog nejakog dječaka koji se ne može braniti, nemajko jedna, sram te bilo i onda se samo čudi jednog dana kad izrazi želju da voza bebu u kolicima   :Laughing: 

Joj, baš su slatke pelenice   :Heart:

----------


## Paula

Ma ako se bude jako ljutio mama će ih udomiti   :Grin:  

Ma nije fer da za curke ima tako krasnih cmok guza a nama ništa   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Paula

Danas su krenule   :Preskace uze:  

Sam da stignu - poštarina me došla 10,90AUS$ i ako ne dođu ja bum ona koja je digla poštu v zrak   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Čak mi ni od pahuljive nisu stigle 
... a ni fifi sličice ....

Ima li koja roda s dugim prstima u blizini?  :Cekam:

----------


## Prihonja

Paula, ja sam od Dodoline čekala tjedan dana, a i ona svoj paket iz Istre isto.
Imam teoriju da hp to namjerno čini jer ne šaljemo hp expressom koji je skuplji, a svi ti paketiputuju zajedno u kombiju, samo ovi obicni cekaju malo u skladistu...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Paula

Moja teorija je da naš poštar voli cugnuti jer ga stalno viđam (motorić) ispred okolnih birtija. Naravno, pošta nikada ne dolazi svaki dan nego samo pojedine dane u tjednu a tad ne stane u sandučić   :Evil or Very Mad:  


STIGLE PELENICE IZ PAHULJE  :D 

Ipak nešto došlo   :Laughing:

----------


## suzyem

Prihonja, evo da ti kažem kao žena poštara  :Razz:   Nemojte mi sad popljuvat sve poštare   :Laughing:  
Svaki paket koji se pošalje do 15 h kreće isti dan. Drugi dan je u pošti. Stvar je u tome da si poštari podijele područje na kojem nose poštu u rajone, jer ne može sad nositi jedno pismo u jednu ulicu, drugo u ulicu koja se nalazi na desetom kraju tog njegovog rajona. Ako je to obična pošiljka, ne brzojav, preporučeno isl. on ima zakonsko pravo od tjedan dana (nisam sigurna, nema mi MM trenutno), ili nekoliko dana da tu pošiljku odnese. Meni kad se ne da čekati, prošećem do pošte, jer u pravilu, pošiljka je tamo za dan, dva.
A Paula, što se tiče tvog poštara   :Nope:

----------


## Paula

Haj Suzy - ja ti imam sada novi štos - presretanje pred birtijama i onda mi donese drugi dan   :Laughing:  

E sad kad smo kod pošte - mislim da bi u ponedjeljak - utorak mogla odšetati u poštanski ured - čekat će te iznenađenje   :Razz:

----------


## suzyem

Joj,  hvala!  :Love:

----------

